# Sour Cherry Designs Photo Frames



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

http://sourcherrydesign.wordpress.com/2011/09/02/tucked-corners/

Anyone know how to use these? I assume you extract but how do you insert it on your screen and put a picture on it etc...?


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Try this page of the site. There's instructions on what to do and how to install.

http://sourcherrydesign.wordpress.com/page/2/


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> Try this page of the site. There's instructions on what to do and how to install.
> 
> http://sourcherrydes...ess.com/page/2/


I got it had to make some folders


----------

